# Enable Replay Buffer to Disk instead of RAM



## storrm (Feb 26, 2017)

As per the title, would be nice to be able to set longer replay buffers on PC's with limited RAM setup, for example a 15min reply buffer recording constantly to HDD instead of RAM on a 16Gb system.  I'm currently having to record a whole nights raid just so I dont miss the one pull where we kill a new boss.  Would be great to be able to set a 15min buffer and just hit the 'save' button when we do something good :-)


----------



## storrm (Mar 15, 2017)

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## hallowieners (Oct 1, 2017)

This would be a nice feature to have. Currently with my setup, I only have 8GB of RAM and a good portion of that is used for the games I play as well as background tasks. So that leaves very little memory to allocate to the replay buffer, which means I would be heavily limited on the duration of my recordings. The main reason I am using Shadowplay over OBS for the time being is that their program allows the temporary recording to be cached on a storage drive instead of RAM, so I can have longer duration of replay capture without the compromise of setting RAM aside just for background capture, a resource that is very valuable for video games.


----------

